# ‘98 Whipray barn find - Hull #23



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Awesome 👏


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Congrats!!! Really cool history....enjoy your new sled!


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Congrats man! You’re going to love the boat. I had my own barn find back in April, Hull #12 with original merc 25. Have since repowered with a Yam F25. Keep her simple- it’s truly amazing how well these early, light boats perform when kept unmolested and not all decked out! Feel free to reach out if you have any questions.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

I know you didn't ask for input... but,

I hope the tower being built follows the original design. Just my opinion, but that makes them even cooler. Hold off on the grab bar as long as you can stand it....I went the other way and I'm super happy without one. I don't see trim tabs... they really need them, again IMO. That is a way cool boat. I hope you have a long and happy life together. Mark

Edit: you know what? do whatever makes you happy!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I have dreams about this. Thanks for sharing. Keep the 25.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Nice score!!
I thought I did good finding a all original 01 Guide for $13k about 5 years ago. This though is a legit barn find. Like finding a Shelby Corbra out back in the shed😂


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats Casey. That's a sweet find and great backstory. There were a couple other original HB s sold to owners in T-Town. Not sure what became of them. Your's will be a great rig for the refuge and shoreline west.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

I willing to bet that guy in route with cash in hand was Rick88


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

That is an awesome story. You are one lucky dude!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

this is great! I hope CM sees this and comments.


----------



## gchatani (Mar 21, 2014)

Well damn, Casey!


----------



## DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' (Feb 12, 2018)

Incredibly cool story. I fish some south of Tally _on occasion_. Would love to see this boat in person sometime.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

@Chris Morejohn


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Wow! One has to wonder how many old Floridians have "an old fishin' boat" out back!


----------



## gulfrat (Sep 26, 2018)

Wow. That was me on the way to buy it. Glad to see it went to someone who will take care of it. Still upset though that I didn't get it...


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Awesome find, Congrats!!!


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Don't leave us in suspense, did it catch mullet  Awesome story and find.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Around what hull number did floors start?


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

One other thought regarding a mantra in the classic car world: "It's only original once." On the other hand, I really hate the notion that well-crafted things are too precious to use as intended. I'm thinking out loud here as if I found the d****d thing. Enjoy your awesome boat and do whatever you want to it!


----------



## Steve_e_B (Sep 13, 2020)

Súper cool!!!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i need a mullet boat........


----------



## Squirm88 (Jul 16, 2012)

Can't wait to catch some tailing redfish on this boat! Wonder if you can spray clear coat or something to protect the Morejohn signature.


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Very cool, congratulations.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Cool to see this boat. Ok the story is this…. My friend Christian and his wife lived in the keys running a sail loft. We are friends from the 80s from when I lived there with my boatbuilding shop Back Bay Boats. Our deal over the past 40 years was we would swap labor for them making me sails and me doing boat work for them. I would just do a small project for them add my hours up and pay wholesale for my sailcloth etc needed. 40 hours of my time amounted to lots of new sails at very little cost. It was a win win deal for us both.
I had them make sails and canvas work for over a dozen boats I owned over the years.
This skiff came about from a blemished hull. I traded the hull first. Then I had all the other parts as as offshoots. Christian got Bobby Hardy in Marathon to glass in the floor, add rod racks and put the parts together. I anchored off their place a long time ago in route to the islands and got roped into doing a quick finish job of gel coating before sailing off.
So it’s a HB parts skiff, Bobby Hardy doing the nasty stuff, and me getting the build credit.
Christian sold out of the keys 18 or so years ago and moved to Tallahassee where he grew up.
This skiff ended up being used on what I call a pond. Christian and I were neighbors in the Bahamas till I sold out there 2 years ago.
When I was visiting him probably 12 years or so ago in Tallahassee he asked me to sign the hatch. The uncle Kiwi reference is what his oldest son Joesph called me as a youngster back when we all lived on our sailboats in little basin in Islamorada in the early 80s.
If only we had known to have stored a barn full of these skiffs back then when they cost very little to make.
Have fun……


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Oh…one more thing. That’s the trailer title which I traded new for my storm sails being made along with a Genoa. Back then that trailer new cost HB wholesale less than $800.00.
The best glass people I ever worked along with made around $14.00 an hour at HB which was more than they made when they quit working at Boston Whaler and Sea Ray to come work for me and HB.


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

so cool, congrats!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

hey Chris, back in 2001 I had an acquaintance who worked at Hells Bay doing rigging. at the time he used to tell us how high tech and expensive the skiffs were for their size. he always complained about what an asshole the shop manager was  I don't think that was you as weren't you finishing the Hogfish in 2001 instead of running the shop?


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Amazing I'm super jealous. One day I hope to own a Hells Bay....


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Great find and story.


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

Cool skiff and story!


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

I love microskiff for this very reason. Great story and an awesome find! Congrats!!


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Great story! And skiff


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I never would have thought there was an original HB built the Man in Black way! Thanks CM for the story and history



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwiv5efkn4P2AhXAQjABHQXmCUMQ3yx6BAgHEAI&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DuErKI0zWgjg&usg=AOvVaw1ZX5Y5-WsNCzxRGM2e599f


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

“Could you imagine finding an old Hells Bay in a barn?” - every single guy on here

Well done. What a great story.


----------



## Sparkerdawg (Jan 3, 2021)

WOWzers


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

I still remember seeing one for sale 15 years ago or so for $6k on boat trader(?). Somebody had taken the poling platform off it. And had a Bill Dance style big ass chair and foot controlled trolling motor on it. I tried to buy it but guy in route with cash in hand beat me there. Again I assume that was a much younger Rick88😂


----------



## masonFish (Jul 27, 2016)

What an amazing story.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

It's like reading about someone finding a 69 Charger Daytona in a barn or something 

HB skiffs are the new Mopars


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

devrep said:


> hey Chris, back in 2001 I had an acquaintance who worked at Hells Bay doing rigging. at the time he used to tell us how high tech and expensive the skiffs were for their size. he always complained about what an asshole the shop manager was  I don't think that was you as weren't you finishing the Hogfish in 2001 instead of running the shop?


Oh I will own that for sure. I ran a very tight shop. That’s why all these old HB skiffs are so sought after.


----------



## UpStateAngler (Sep 2, 2021)

Sweet skiff, fantastic find. Hope she brings you countless good days on the water. Very cool for C Morejohn to chime in about her origin!


----------



## wadeleebenton (Apr 8, 2009)

GIFs to accompany the all the Wayne's World quotes in your post for all those unfamiliar with the greatest movie of all time. 












When you showed up to buy it...




And when @Chris Morejohn filled in the rest of the story...


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Mullet Boat. Man! That's an awesome story and find. Congratulations!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

As someone who had a grab bar on a beautiful little tiller boat and then promptly ripped it off, don’t do it! They are not necessary, mostly in the way, and kill the clean lines on your fantastic barn find! I think most people who add a grab bar to a new to them skiff just see that other people have done it and follow suit without knowing any better.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Caleb.Esparza said:


> As someone who had a grab bar on a beautiful little tiller boat and then promptly ripped it off, don’t do it! They are not necessary, mostly in the way, and kill the clean lines on your fantastic barn find! I think most people who add a grab bar to a new to them skiff just see that other people have done it and follow suit without knowing any better.


Maybe they just don’t have the “sea legs” of their youth?


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

The Fin said:


> Maybe they just don’t have the “sea legs” of their youth?


I'm almost 60 and I said it before caleb.esparza.  They are unnecessary, unless you just have to have a cell phone shelf. I would suggest that if you cannot move around these skiffs without holding onto something, you have the wrong boat. My advice to this lucky skiff owner was to run it a while before deciding to install a grab bar.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Fin said:


> Maybe they just don’t have the “sea legs” of their youth?


Do you have a grab bar on your snow blower?


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

I thought grab bars were more for standing up while running with a tiller extension? I mean sitting still or poling speed it's not really needed at all unless you are the wobbly type.

That being said, I probably wouldn't put one on that Whipray it's too perfect just the way it is.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

skinny_fishing said:


> I thought grab bars were more for standing up while running with a tiller extension? I mean sitting still or poling speed it's not really needed at all unless you are the wobbly type.
> 
> That being said, I probably wouldn't put one on that Whipray it's too perfect just the way it is.


It is a tiller


----------



## andrewjn (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome story! Great to see people bringing back the classics.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

I have a grab bar in mine.. and plan on removing it. Dont do it.


----------



## War Bird (Jul 6, 2020)

Awesome find


----------



## lowcountryreds (Oct 23, 2017)

So cool! Great find


----------



## Captgreg (10 mo ago)

j_f said:


> Wow! One has to wonder how many old Floridians have "an old fishin' boat" out back!


Me I have a Hewes that’s 32 years old and looks almost new,Captgreg.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

I've got a 37 year old Hewes and I am supposedly only the 4th owner, but it's going up for sale soon. Very cool boat, OP.


----------



## Fatfishguide (Aug 4, 2013)

tcaseycook said:


> *“She will be mine. Oh yes, she will be mine.”
> -Wayne Campbell*
> 
> Four or five years ago one of my friends and mentors, Bill, called and said that his neighbor was selling a skiff that he was interested in purchasing. They both live on a popular lake in Tallahassee and the neighbor had the skiff sitting under a cover in his pole barn. It hadn’t been used in quite some time, but Bill thought it had potential. Now, Bill isn’t a big rod-n-reel guy, but he’s a diehard mullet fisherman and an experienced boater having owned several boats of various sizes in the past. He wasn’t sure on the make/model of the skiff (it didn’t have decals), but he thought it had potential as a mullet boat. He asked if I’d come look at the skiff with him and advise him on the purchase. We showed up at the neighbor’s house and this was sitting on the trailer.
> ...


That’s pretty badass I have an 03 for sale


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Squirm88 said:


> Can't wait to catch some tailing redfish on this boat! Wonder if you can spray clear coat or something to protect the Morejohn signature.


The signature is under glass. Sorry, hadn't read that it was signed after the fact.


----------

